

Drop out of school or study English. That's how you win at Javascript. - jashkenas
http://byfat.xxx/

======
aggronn
I am extremely uncomfortable going to a .xxx tld anywhere but at home. Don't
other people assume that anything .xxx is NSWF?

~~~
aiurtourist
I think realizing that .xxx domains are now available was one of the more
useful results of me reading this article.

